# Masturbation makes me feel baad, please give advice!:(



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello!

I have written early about sex issue with my husband. In few words: he did not want sex for some time, then we tried to talk and resolve it. after 3 weeks of no sexual life we did it finally with my pushing (but gently). we both enjoyed it and i thought that everything is good now.
Today mornin I know he masturbated in bathroom. i never seen or notice him doing it, and before when i was asking if he ever does it he said, no...
now i feel terrible. i want to talk to him about but im sacred to make things worst. my sex drive is much higher then his. but what if he prefers this to sex with me..?? im not sure thats the answer but i dont know if talk to him or not. already before he felt pressure when i complained about not having enough sex. and now....what a mess..


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

talk to him again. maybe you can use masturbation as part of your foreplay. maybe you can help him.

but you have to talk to him and let him know you need sexual fulfillment from him.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe it's just the quickest way to solve the morning wood issue before heading off to work? Just a thought. (I am the type who wishes he masturbated more so I wouldn't feel like the perv of the relationship LOL)


----------



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

i really hope so. but still i feel so terrible. the problem is the context as i expalined in the beginning, the problem we had before when he lost some desire. maybe i was alarmed for nothing it was just couple of weeks without sex. but when there was so stressful time, would not he prefer to make love with me even in the morning?? i mean im an attractive women, trust me (LOL)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry - have only read the title.

If it makes you feel bad, you must be doing it wrong.

No thanks necessary - was glad to help.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Does he know that you would be open to it?



> I want to talk to him about but im sacred to make things worst.


He may also not want to rock the boat. Most of the time these feelings are mutual, but communication and hurt gets in the way like you are hurt now. 



> what if he prefers this to sex with me..??


 I VERY much doubt that. If anything its quick and he doesn't have to risk an argument.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Sorry - have only read the title.
> 
> If it makes you feel bad, you must be doing it wrong.
> 
> No thanks necessary - was glad to help.


LOL, NG! You needed to read this one. Not her--it's a problem with him. Maybe the title does need modifying.


----------

